

Why Generation Y Yuppies Are Unhappy - mccolin
http://www.waitbutwhy.com/2013/09/why-generation-y-yuppies-are-unhappy.html

======
_mulder_
I nearly stopped reading after not meeting any of their stupid 'criteria' but
glad I didn't. There does seem a general disenchantment with the future
prospects of Gen Y (in the Western world) and this seems to have put into
words the fuzzy ideas I was having myself.

It's essentially the Rags-to-Riches in 3 generations philosophy[0].

It's unfair to blame parents alone for raising this level of expectation
however. Media has a very big part to play in this too. Zuckerberg, Rappers,
Sports stars and Movie stars earn massively disproportionate amounts of money
compared to their equivalent baby-boomer influences. This has been fuelled
further by constant media exposure of these rich young people living the high
life. You could argue these guys have talent and have worked hard to achieve
there success.

But then we have TV Talent shows that promote the idea of average working-
Joe/Jane making it big overnight just because people realise how amazing
he/she is. This is completely different to the American Dream of old, whereby
people achieve incredible wealth and success through hard-work. In this warped
reality, other people recognise how 'special' people are and reward them with
incredible life-styles, no hard work involved. The fact that this literally
plays out on seemingly normal people on a daily basis further re-enforces the
idea that everyone can make it big, they just need the right opportunity to
come and find them.

[0]
[http://www.englishclub.com/ref/esl/Sayings/Quizzes/Mixed_2/R...](http://www.englishclub.com/ref/esl/Sayings/Quizzes/Mixed_2/Rags_to_rags_in_three_generations_585.htm)

